# Chia Seeds?



## Toots (Jan 15, 2009)

Anybody here taken chia seeds?  I saw a blurb about them in a magazine and I've researched them a little online.  They are high in Omega-3, antioxidants, soluble fiber, etc.  Seems like they have a lot of good health benefits.  

I ordered some seeds and am anxious to try them. 

And yes, if you sprout them you get the cha-cha-cha-chia pet!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, I must have read the same article.


----------



## Toots (Jan 20, 2009)

My chia seeds came in the mail today.  They are tiny, like flax seeds, only dark gray in color.   I made a gel from the seeds (1/3 cup seeds into 2 C water).  The seeds soaked up all the water and expanded into a gel-like substance within 5 minutes.  I am going to add the gel/seed mixture to my protein smoothie in the morning.  Chia is a powerful antioxidant and is also supposed to help keep blood sugar low and make you feel full.  

Me and my mom are going to try the seeds out.  I feel like I just conducted a cool science experiment with the seeds - unreal how fast it turned into a gel and soaked up all the water.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Who knew..... you're supposed to be EATING your ChiaPet?!?!?!?

I better not tell the kids.....


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 21, 2009)

suziquzie said:


> Who knew..... you're supposed to be EATING your ChiaPet?!?!?!?
> 
> I better not tell the kids.....



OMG! Like when I was a kid. We went to my grandparents' farm, and I learned the hard way not to give the chickens names.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 21, 2009)

You can eat chia seeds? I had no idea! I made the mistake once of naming a pig.


----------



## Toots (Jan 21, 2009)

Google it, I was intrigued about what all chia seeds are good for.  Not just chia pets!


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 26, 2009)

Toots said:


> Anybody here taken chia seeds? I saw a blurb about them in a magazine and I've researched them a little online. They are high in Omega-3, antioxidants, soluble fiber, etc. Seems like they have a lot of good health benefits.
> 
> I ordered some seeds and am anxious to try them.
> 
> And yes, if you sprout them you get the cha-cha-cha-chia pet!


 
The local news did a special report on eating chia seeds... at first it looked a little odd to me but I guess it's no different from eating things like flax seeds.  According to the reporter they didn't have much in the way of flavor, though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 26, 2009)

So - what you're saying is that I can EAT the sprouts that form on the Shrek Donkey Chia Pet my husband gave me as a joke gift for Xmas?


----------



## Toots (Jan 26, 2009)

No Breezy, the sprouts won't do you any good but if you buy the seeds and eat them, there are many health benefits.  I made a gel with the seeds and I've been adding the gel to my morning smoothie, soups, scrambled eggs, etc.  The chia gel is flavorless so it is easy to incorporate into whatever you are cooking.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea.  I just googled chia seeds and I'm definately going to be ordering some.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 2, 2009)

They actually gel with water added to them (very quickly) forming an almost egg white-like consistency.  So you can add them to things like puddings or even use them as an egg substitute, tossing them into quick breads.  For raw applications, try them in cereals, creamy desserts, etc.  They are really little, so just snacking on them can be hard!  I have a couple recipes using chia seeds posted on my website below, but since I am new to the forums, I can't post a direct link yet


----------

